# Is this high res?



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Me son had his school photo taken in the Summer and we decided to buy a high res copy of it on CD. Got it today and I'm not so sure it is, although it's 240 dpi it's only 319 x 480 pixels. I've always thought 300 dpi was the minimum for high res?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

No that's not high res, you couldn't even print a decent quality 6x4 with that.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

No, that's ****!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Exactly what I thought, I've worked in the print industry and when I saw the file size of the photo; 179KB :doublesho I knew it was gonna be crap!

Says on the form you can purchase 8" x 10" photos as well, but god knows how they look if they're printed from this! Paid £15.50 for this as well and can't get a refund as I could've copied it!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

at least dick turpin wore a mask!!!!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

319x480 @ 240dpi gives you a photo something like 1.25" x 2" - hardly high res.

Are you sure that's the only size on the CD? Sometimes there are several resolutions on the CD (in different folders), e.g. if you get your photos put on CD at Boots.

High Res would be a minimum of 1600x1200 - and if it was a pro photographer I would expect something like 3000x2000 or higher. My daughter's bf took part in a charity cross-country run and the official pro was selling photos or you could buy the JPG and that was 3000x2000.

Oh, BTW, dpi doesn't matter for the image file, it's the resolution of the print - i.e. you don't save a JPG (or TIFF, PNG, GIF etc.) at a certain DPI.

Ah - just a thought. is 319x480 really the pixel size - or are they saying it will produce a 319x480 *millimetre* print @ 240dpi? 480mm = 18.9" which, at 240dpi, would be 4535 pixels which would be high res.

*Edit:* You posted the filesize while I was typing that. As for a refund, it doesn't matter whether you've copied it, it isn't high res. - Trade Descriptions Act?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry I lied the size is 130kb, just checked it! I used to work with ads for magazines/newspapers so like to think I have enough experience of high res images. I just needed a second opinion(s) before I had a moan.

It was taken with a Nikon D300 so hardly a cheap camera! Give me a minute and I'll take a screenshot of the info on the image...319 (W) x 480 (H) is the pixel size.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Only 1 file on the CD as well and here's the info


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

D300 gives 4288x2848 px

Don't know why properties gives a dpi figure - unless it's something PS adds to the meta data?

Anyway, it is definitely not high res. by any stretch of the imagination. It could, of course be a mistake and the wrong image size has been burned to CD. That size is more like the preview size - maybe for making contact sheets. Hmm, it would be about the right px size for a passport photo sized print.

I'd contact the photographer and query it. If he's not interested, complain to the school - they, presumably hired him.


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

They have copied you a thumb nail. And thats sod all usewithout the full size copy


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Full story as to why we had to wait so long for it is the first CD was lost. The school ordered another one, which is what we received today. The size they have sent is the same as the small prints we ordered as well for keyrings etc. They've either copied the wrong file as you've said or deleted the original and sent us this hoping we wouldn't notice! I mean what professional photographer can mistake a 130kb file for a 3-4mb high res! Thanks for the help.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> Full story as to why we had to wait so long for it is the first CD was lost. The school ordered another one, which is what we received today. The size they have sent is the same as the small prints we ordered as well for keyrings etc. They've either copied the wrong file as you've said or deleted the original and sent us this hoping we wouldn't notice! I mean what professional photographer can mistake a 130kb file for a 3-4mb high res! Thanks for the help.


I doubt the photographer burns the CDs personally, probably the gopher does it. I'm sure (s)he'll still have the original (in case you want to order more prints).


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah you're probably right mate...I sent an email off last night having a moan and attached the image on the disc they sent. They've emailed me the high res version now but didn't get no apology for the hassle and time delay! 

3216 x 2136 pixels and 300 dpi sounds and looks alot better now


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Only 1 file on the CD as well and here's the info
> 
> View attachment 5944


Lol why did he not use 100 iso?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

What difference would that have made? I'm not that clued up on cameras.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sometimes the ISO can be increased to give quicker shutter speeds in lower light conditions. The D300 handles most ISO levels very well so not using ISO100 wouldn't be a problem.


----------

